# Mvp In Stock



## Rob Fisher (7/3/14)

Any Dealers out there have MVP 2.0's in Stock? Price?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/3/14)

Digital Berry and VapeSA have on their site, R850.00 and R900.00

I am not sure who else in South Africa stocks them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

rob what colour you want? let me check with the innokin agent

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> rob what colour you want? let me check with the innokin agent



Thanks! Black or Silver... if there are other colours then I can always make a plan... it's for a mate who is still a strinkie about to convert!


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Digital Berry and VapeSA have on their site, R850.00 and R900.00



Thanks Stroods... It's for a mate and he is cost conscious and I am looking for Vape King pricing.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (7/3/14)

http://www.inno-vape.co.za/an_introduction_1.html 

R850 with an iClear 30 included. Not a bad price.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> http://www.inno-vape.co.za/an_introduction_1.html
> 
> R850 with an iClear 30 included. Not a bad price.



Thanks @Reinvanhardt!


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

hold it ler me see if I can get a better price

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

